# AUTONOMOUS MUTANT FESTIVAL 2022



## Tobiko (Jun 3, 2022)

Mutate and autonomate
vice versa
rinse and repeat
https://mutantfest.org/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 6, 2022)

i wish they would have announced the date just even a month earlier, i might have been able to attend. but unfortunately, for like the 11th year in a row, I was planning on going but can't make it....


----------



## Tobiko (Jun 8, 2022)

It’s probably in southern oregon, location/directions announced this weekend I’m thinking. Leaving north bay/Sonoma county in a couple hours. Will be in dunsmuir/Shasta/weed area for a bit


----------

